

Ask HN: Secure Paid Alternatives to Google Mail, Calendar and Drive  - chunkyslink

After all the snooping revelations I&#x27;m looking to move my company email, calendar and drive (Google Docs) away from Google.<p>I&#x27;m happy to pay anything up to $100 a year per user. What is out there?
======
quietthrow
Ever since Google, Facebook and likes became main stream (massive centralized
service providers) I have never been fully comfortable with using their
services. I guess the recent NSA stories have may just tipped me into
embracing distributed computing as the answer to these centralized services.

More and more I have been thinking that in the next 10-15 years, just like
back when they made computing personalized and in turn distributed, the next
wave of the same will be happen with mobile. Think about it as MPC (mobile
personal/pocket computer). I also think that most of the time users are better
off hosting thier own services. I imagine a 'OS' if you will that has a in
built service in a light weight facing, e.g. inbuilt mail server, inbuilt
photo sharing service, in built website hosting service. if you are on the
grid your services are accessible and function as needed. if you are off the
grid some services may not work or may be in standy mode. either ways your
data is in your control.

May be this is a separate post....

------
claudius
Hosting it yourself at your company is probably the most secure way, depending
on the value of your time, possibly also the most expensive. Use a small VPS
somewhere to act as a smarthost for email if you are on a ‘residential’
internet connection that isn’t liked by other email servers.

------
ra
I've not tried it, but Aussie startup Zeromail sounds good, if slightly over
your budget: [http://zeromail.com/](http://zeromail.com/)

------
shankar1221989
Zoho can be a good substitute and might fit your needs.

~~~
edgecrafter
Zoho not an option, needs to be a non USA based Company in order to avoid FISA
warrants and gag orders! NSA effektively scoped any EU Company out as a cloud
customer.

